# Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?



## mcreal (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Teich fürs erste "fertig" gestellt ist,möchte ich mich nun dem Thema Seerose widmen und dementsprechend auch eine im Teich haben.

Nun habe ich zwar schon einiges darüber gelesen,aber ein paar Fragen zu diesem Thema,sind dennoch für mich offen.

Was für Pfanzgefäße(Größe) verwendet Ihr?
Ich dachte an einen schwarzen "Mörteleimer",aber der ist doch vom Volumen her sicherlich viel zu groß oder?

In was für Erde habt Ihr eure Seerose gepflanzt?
Die Sorten an versch.Erde,die im Handel angeboten werden,sind ja wohl unterm Strich alle nicht besonders geeignet,wenn man diverse Infos darüber liest.
Oder gibt es sonst nur die Lösung,extra dafür im eigenen Garten nen Loch zu buddeln


----------



## SusiS. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mein Teich fürs erste "fertig" gestellt ist,möchte ich mich nun dem Thema Seerose widmen und dementsprechend auch eine im Teich haben.



Wir haben in unserem Teich gar keine Pflanzen in Erde gesteckt, sondern diese ganz einfach in den Kies gepflanzt. Erde sollte in einen Teich gar nicht  eingebracht werden, aber auch da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

An den Wurzeln unserer __ Teichrosen haben wir ein Seil mit  einem Stein befestigt, je nach Teichtiefe und das ganze dann an der richtigen Stelle ins Wasser gelassen. So wachsen unsere Teichrosen ganz ohne Pflanzgefäße und das sehr gut. Andere Versuche, Teichrosen in Gefäße zu stecken gingen nicht so gut auf und die Pflanzen mickerten so vor sich hin, aber kaum waren die Wurzeln befreit, wuchsen auch diese Pflanzen zu schönen Teichrosen heran, in denen die Fische sich gerne aufhalten und auch schon mal daran zupfen, aber wirklich zerstört wurden durch Fische noch keine Pflanzen und wenn sie mal eine lockern, dann kommt noch mal Kies drauf und ein Stein der die Pflanze vor weiteren Zugriffen schützt 

In verschiedenen Ratgebern kann man nachlesen, dass die Wurzeln mit einem durchlöcherten Nylonstrumpf geschützt werden sollen und die Wurzeln mit der Zeit durch die Löcher wachsen sollen. Ich hatte da immer etwas Angst, dass sich darin Fische verstecken wollen z.B. Brut oder die etwas Größeren nach Futter suchen und den Rückweg nicht mehr finden.

Da finde ich unsere Methode doch viel besser für alles was so im Teich herumwuselt 


Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Gegge (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich tendiere auch zu SusiS Vorgehensweise. Ich habe vor Jahren eine Seerose nach der SusiS-Methode gepflanzt und im letzen Jahr 2 neue Seerosen in entsprechenden Pflanzkübeln.
Die am Stein gebundene und heute fest verankerte Seerose verfügt über große Blättter und regelmäßig schöne Blüten. Die zwei Seerosen in den Pflanzkübeln sehen verhältnismäßig mickrig aus. ausserdem sehen die Pflanzkübel nicht schön aus.  
Viele Grüße Gegge


----------



## niri (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hallo Mike,

man kann Seerosen frei im Teich auspflanzen oder sie in Pflanzgefäße setzen. Wachsen die Seerosen frei, fühlen sie sich auch wohl, vorausgesetzt sie finden genug Nahrung auf dem Bodengrund und die Tiefe, in der sie wachsen, entspricht ihren Bedürfnissen. Gerade aber wüchsige Sorten können sich so sehr stark ausbreiten und mit der Zeit den Teich zuwuchern. Das Teilen frei ausgepflanzter Seerosen ist nicht einfach, da je nach Sorte Rhizome sehr stark werden und eine undurchdringliches Gewirr und Geflecht entsteht.

Die Gefäßpflanzung erlaubt es, die Seeroe allmählich an die für sie erforderliche Tiefe zu gewöhnen durch langsames Absenken. Man kann die Pflanze umstellen und besser unter Kontrolle halten, auch die irgendwann fällige Teilung bereitet viel weniger Mühe. Als Pflanzerde ist lehmiger Boden mit Sand gemischt für Seerosen am besten. Damit die Erde nicht ins Wasser kommt, kann man als oberste Schicht 3-4 cm gewaschenen Sand nehmen. Damit die Pflanzen gut blühen, soll man ihnen etwas Langzeitdünger gönnen. Als Pflanzgefäße können geschloßene Behälter  z.B. Mörteleimer und Kübel verwendet werden. Für kleine Sorten kann man bei solch einem Eimer die obere Hälfte abschneiden und nur in das untere Teil Pflanzen.

LG
ina


----------



## mikemaus (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

hallo,
seerosen pflanzt man in schiferton-sandgemisch. einen startdünger für das erste jahr würde ich um die wurzeln (rhizom) einarbeiten.
den wurzelballen der seerose undbedingt mit schnur festbinden, damit die pflanze nicht aufschwimmen kann.
und so gehts am besten!
als geeignetes pflanzgefäß, kannst du eine harry-brotkiste nehmen und diese legst du mit leinenstoff aus. danach das schieferton-sandgemisch rein+startdünger, rhizom der seerose drauflegen und mit schnur befestigen.
danach die seerose unbedingt erst bei ca. 30 cm im teich abstellen, bis sich zehn neue blätter gebildet haben. (ist wichtig, damit die pflanze erst mal anwachsen kann und so die kraft ins rhizom (wurzel) geht.
wenn die pflanze nun endlich nach ca. 6 wochen genügend neue blätter gebildet hat, kannst du sie an die endgültige tiefe (meist bei 80-120cm) stellen.
falls noch fragen, dann einfach melden.
grüße mike

diese seerose, habe ich mir im märz 2011 gekauft und sie blüht schon (sorte: Colonel Welch)


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hallo Mike,
ich habe mich an Werners Empfehlung gehalten, und meine beiden Seerosen in eine flache (10 cm hohe) Kiste (durchbrochene Seitenwände und Boden) gepflanzt, die ich mit Vlies ausgelegt, mit Erde gefüllt und dann mit Lehm abgedeckt habe. Aus Angst vor den Fischen liegen noch ein paar Kiesel darauf.
Zum Einpflanzen habe ich das Rhizom mit einem länglichen "Stein" (Sandsteinbruch) am Auftauchen gehindert, da man es nicht in der Erde vergraben soll. Die Anleitung zum stufenweisen Absenken habe ich auch befolgt. Beide Seerosen blühten im ersten Jahr, und sind dieses Jahr bei ihrer fünften oder sechsten Blüte... .
Beide Seerosen habe ich im Frühjahr gedüngt mit nur einem "Düngerkegelchen". Das kam mir etwas wenig vor, da beide seit drei Wochen nur noch kleine Blätter bilden. Daher habe ich einer der beiden Seerosen noch mal zwei Kegelchen gegeben.
Die Kisten sind schon im ersten Jahr gut durchwurzelt worden, und etliche Wurzeln sind seitlich aus der Kiste gewachsen. Ein wenig mehr Erde schadet sicherlich nicht.


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hallo Mike,

schau mal hier nach: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/435 , so habe ich alle Seerosen bei mir gepflanzt.

Nächstes Jahr wird wahrscheinlich wieder umtopfen angesagt sein  ==> größerer Topf/Eimer.


----------



## mcreal (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde wohl auch einen Kübel/Eimer dafür nutzen.
So hat man wohl die bessere Kontrolle das diese nicht so stark wuchert.

Mit der Erde,hat wohl auch jeder so seine eigenen Erfahrungen,ähnlich wie es mit dem "normalen" Substrat für die Wasserpflanzen ist.
Hier heißt es wohl selbst ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen?*

Hi Mike,

ich hab nen Baueimer genommen, siehe hier


----------

